

Html2haml.heroku.com up 670% in one year - jackhq
http://jackhq.tumblr.com/post/5733992426/html2haml-heroku-com-up-670-01

======
pblittle
Incredibly simple. If you don't feel like using the command line, html2haml
makes converting crusty old HTML to HAML a breeze.

------
calstad
This has definitely come in useful for converting projects from ERB to haml.
Nice to see others find it useful as well

------
rpearce
Trading in my rickety old HTML & ERB code for something as attractive as HAML
has never been so easy.

